# Dream goose hunt?



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
If you could go anywhere in Canada for one week to hunt honkers, where would you go?
Me, I'd love to make it to the Peace River in Alberta.
Greg


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i would go to the tundra with a grenade launcher


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Hey justund223, 
I'm just trying to generate a little discussion here to get us through the longest season of the year...summer.
Its supposed to be 91 and quite humid today where I live in Iowa. Yuck.
Greg


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I wouldn't go any further north then the tree line. Central Sask is where it's at.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

I would never waste my hard earned money in Canada. Fees to register your gun at the border. Hundreds of dollars in liscense fees. My DU and Delta money going only up there, and not staying local. Last year our hunting group harvested over 200 geese here in Wisconsin. 99% of those geese were hatched, raised, and lived all year long here. My dream trip; sitting in a cornfield in northeast Wisconsin shooting local resident honkers :evil:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Since everyone is taking this in the wrong way...

I guess id go up to where maybe jeff foiles was hunting in FS4. They had some amazing hunts up there and i would a mixed bag hunt for ducks and geese!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Posted: Fri Jun 15, 2007 10:30 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I would never waste my hard earned money in Canada. Fees to register your gun at the border. Hundreds of dollars in liscense fees. My DU and Delta money going only up there, and not staying local. Last year our hunting group harvested over 200 geese here in Wisconsin. 99% of those geese were hatched, raised, and lived all year long here. My dream trip; sitting in a cornfield in northeast Wisconsin shooting local resident honkers


With an attitude like that we probly wouldn't let you accross the line.  I think the thread was about where your "dream" hunt would be, in Canada. There are more birds hatched in Sask in 1 season then you will ever see in your lifetime in Wisconsin. As for the DU and Delta money I guess they should spend it all were the mojority of the birds aren't nesting, somewhere like Wisconsin?


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

jmayer,
I don't know if you've ever been waterfowl hunting in Canada...I went for the first time last September, duck hunting near The Pas, Manitaba. The fee to register a gun at the border was very nominal, and I don't think I paid anymore in license fees than I do to hunt out of state here in the US.
In addition, I experienced some incredible hunting. It even surpassed what I've seen in Missouri, where I've hand some amazing hunts.
Bottom line, I'm heading back to The Pas this September.
All this being said, I didn't intend on starting any fights. Just wanted to generate some discussion, as I've never been goose hunting in Canada before.
Greg


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

GW said:


> I didn't intend on starting any fights. Just wanted to generate some discussion


Don't worry about it, I'm pretty sure at this time of year there is nothing you could ask that wouldn't get people at each other's throats. A goose hunter deprived of his sport for too long can get just as unpredictable and dangerous as a pregnant woman.

I can't say I'm real sure where I'd want to hunt, I'm not super familiar with what's where. Just as long as I seen a moose pop his head out of the woods, the trip would be worth it to me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to get an Allutian out by the West Coast.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Every time I get out in the field is more than I can ask for. The only thing else I can wish for is to continue to be able to do it for another 30-40 years.

Making a tradition of going up to Saskatchewan annually in the future is a big goal of mine, but I'm content for now.
:beer:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

My dream hunt is to go hunting with Bandman :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Bandman you are more welcome to come hunt with me. Just drive up. I know a few good spots. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

headshot said:


> Bandman you are more welcome to come hunt with me. Just drive up. I know a few good spots. :beer:


I am going to have to make it up there just to see how that goose callin' of yours is comin' along. :wink: I'll definitely let you know when I'm ready to make that leap! I guarantee you this up-coming season will by far be your most enjoyable because of your newfound ability.

DD, now that's one feasible goose hunt! :thumb: 
What happened to that nice avatar of yours?


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

She dumped me...Women :roll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

DakotaDog72 said:


> She dumped me...Women :roll:


I'm confused. Wasn't it your black lab sitting by cattails or something?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ouch... You musta done something preeetty bad if your huntin dog left you.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I guarantee you this up-coming season will by far be your most enjoyable because of your newfound ability.


Every year gets better and better. Have you ever been here Bandman? I have hunted from coast to coast here in Canada and Sask. is by far the best place in Canada to shoot waterfowl. If half of the birds that flew through here this spring make it back, this will be another year of crazy, in your face shooting.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been to Sask a few times(when I was younger), but never to hunt. I'll always remember staying up in Regina at the hotel w/ the huge waterslide. It would be huge to know someone like yourself to go along with b/c I'm not into the whole g/o thing. :wink: Maybe the beginning of the long-waited tradition is right around the corner!
:beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Maybe the beginning of the long-waited tradition is right around the corner!


Whenever you are coming up let me know. I am taking the last week of Sept. off because that's when the birds will be here. :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bandman said:


> It would be huge to know someone like yourself to go along with b/c I'm not into the whole g/o thing.


Freelancing in Canada is the same as freelancing in North Dakota.
I would go to Manitoba and shoot dark geese and ducks. :sniper:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Greatest goose hunting I ever had was central Alberta, wish I could go again. Bagged Canada, Specs and White geese!


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I know I'll prob. never get to, but it would be cool to shoot geese on another continent. Maybe Africa or South America. Something other than Canadas, specks, and snows.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PJ said:


> Freelancing in Canada is the same as freelancing in North Dakota.
> I would go to Manitoba and shoot dark geese and ducks. :sniper:


Getting my foot in the door would be a huge step forward to making that trip. I really don't have much reason to leave ND to goose hunt other than the new experience. :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

True, I am just saying that if you can freelance ND you can freelance Canada.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I want to shoot a spec in Nodak, that is my #1 goal for this upcoming season.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PJ said:


> True, I am just saying that if you can freelance ND you can freelance Canada.


 :thumb:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> PJ wrote:
> True, I am just saying that if you can freelance ND you can freelance Canada


Very true, but if he met up with me then a lot of the scouting would be done and permission wouldn't be an issue. I met some members of this forum last fall when they were in the area and we had a helluva shoot. Sounds like we are going to hook up again this year for more fun.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

My dream hunting spot would be anywhere in Canada with my two kids beside me. That will be a few more years since they are 4 and 2. The cost to go to Canada to is nothing when you are die hard hunter. :sniper:

Sean


----------

